# Word of the Day: Kumquat



## RubyK (Dec 8, 2020)

A kumquat is an edible, orange-like fruit that is native to Southeast Asia.
Though the citrus fruit resembles an orange in shape and color, it’s actually quite small—about the size of an olive. Typically, kumquats are round or oblong.

A kumquat's flesh is sweet and tart, but the skin is sweet. I've never eaten a kumquat, but would like to taste one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 8, 2020)

Kumquat, from the late 17th century: from Chinese (Cantonese dialect) _kam kwat_ ‘little orange’.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't recall if I've ever even seen a kumquat and know I've never tasted one...but I'd try it.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 8, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't recall if I've ever even seen a kumquat and know I've never tasted one...but I'd try it.


Well if you ever get the chance to partake, this information may be handy then.
How to eat a kumquat! What an interesting thing I've learned here today! Thanks so much!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2020)

I have eaten kumquats at my friends home. They would get them packed with sweet syrup in tall glass jars. They were tasty, but not something overly special.


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2020)

We used to have an annual parade in Orlando called the Queen Kumquat Sashay. 

Participants were "non-traditional", to say the least. Any group could enter.  You'd have guys doing drill routines with their lawnmowers, the Legal Brief Brigade of attorneys in their briefs twirling briefcases, etc. Anything went. Anything. "PC" be damned.

Anyway, the kumquat was queen because baskets of kumquat were passed out to spectators and instead of candy being thrown *from* floats, kumquats were thrown *at* the floats.  

I miss that parade.  

Oh, and I love loquats, a furry cousin of the kumquat. Much tastier, in my opinion.


----------

